

The Blue Flame  - Apoorvgupta
http://blog.bitmakerlabs.com/2013/02/21/the-blue-flame/

======
bpatrianakos
I've come to similar conclusion recently (well, "same" may be a better word).
I think much of the problem, at least in the US, is that when you graduate
high school no one knows what the hell they want to do so a lot of people pick
something that _sounds_ good that they could probably do. On top of that, in
the years before its time to make that choice you have all sorts of authority
figures pushing you in every which direction to try new things but somehow
they never quite push you toward your "blue flame" as the author calls it.

I remember always being a great performer, reader of people, and able to turn
on my charm on command. But where's the market for that? I'm not an actor type
of performer, I'm just really good at relating to people but only in large
crowds. So, since I was a smart kid I went to college to be a doctor. Barely a
year into the premed program I dropped out, became a junkie, and lost about 5
years of my life to a lot of bullshit. In between I did study music at another
college which is closer to my blue flame. Long story short though, after all
that I ended up joining the board of directors of a charity at age 24 and I
found my blue flame. I get to do a lot of TV, radio, and newspaper interviews
as well as give talks and run different support groups. Whenever I do any of
those things, suddenly the whole world makes sense. Then I have to go back to
my day job as a developer which I love too but now, at 26, I've finally
discovered my "blue flame". All that's left is to monetize it and all will be
right with the world.

------
j_s

      > “the blue flame”. It is where passion meets ability.
    

There is not enough content to justify a TL:DR (read it!), I was just thrown
off by the use of a term coined in the book which is still on my to-read list.

------
rikacomet
umm, I'm hoping for a obvious answer to the obvious question here.

